# Convince Me not to do this.... C5 Allroad



## RunItOut (May 27, 2016)

Currently own a B5 Passat on its last legs, and really just don't have the time or interest in restoring her to her former glory. I'd rather get something with the avant body style and awd. I mean don;t get me wrong, if I come across the right fit, Ill take a sedan, but everybody likes a big booty....

On my quest to find her replacement, I have come across a C5 Allroad. 

Good condition from the looks of the ad, highish mileage (158k) and only one owner. 
Service records are available, but have not requested them just yet. Plan on taking a look in person soon.

It's a 2.7 Bi-Turbo, and I'm just not familiar enough with this model to know whether or not I should pursue. I love the looks and idea behind this car, and of course this forum have shown what they can become, but I'm really looking for something capable and will hold up until I have the time to devote to doing it right. 

Basically what I'm saying is, please lay upon me the knowledge of being an allroad owner. The good, the bad, the beautiful and the ugly. Please!!??!!??

What should I be looking for, what questions do I need to ask, I assume much like my Passat, I'll check regular maintenance schedules and repair but any quirks I need to be on the look out for? Any recalls or changes that should have been made by now? Torque converter? Motor issues? Any thing I can use to my advantage to negotiate the price in case I need immediate work done?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The (auto) trans and serp timing belt are on your radar. Trans will go out approx every 75-100k miles. If u invest in a ross tech to pull codes you'll be fine. Verify a/c, alarm & sunroof work. They are pricey and time-consuming to repair.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

It would probably be smart to have a shop in your area perform a pre-purchase inspection before you make any sort of offer. We see a lot of the allroads come in for the transmission issues, and also the air suspension issues. Those 2 items seem to be the most prominent, and they're also fairly expensive repairs. Over time the air lines going to each air suspension bag tend to crack, become brittle and leak. Often times the bags themselves leak as well. Definitely inspect the suspension before purchase.

Hope that helps! Good luck on the purchase :thumbup:


----------

